

Hacking itty.py: let's make honoring Accept: easier and get some REST - cellularmitosis
https://github.com/cellularmitosis/itty/blob/master/README.rst

======
cellularmitosis
After reading Steve Klabnik's "Nobody Understands REST or HTTP" (
[http://blog.steveklabnik.com/posts/2011-07-03-nobody-
underst...](http://blog.steveklabnik.com/posts/2011-07-03-nobody-understands-
rest-or-http) ), I thought it would be helpful if honoring the client's
Accept: header in GET requests were easier.

Recently I watched Richard Jones' survey of the various Python micro web-
frameworks ( <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYjPIMe0BhA> ), and I was really
taken by the design of itty.py.

I thought it would be great to extend their idea of the @get decorator for use
with Accept:. It turned out to be merely a ~50 line change! Fun! Kudos to the
developer of itty.py for writing code which is hack friendly.

